# Can this blower have no belts



## cdestuck (Jan 20, 2013)

A friend is bringing to me a MTD 315E640F352 to go over. Appears to be a 1995 model, 8 hp, 26". I don't have it yet to see. So I went on line to order some parts and I cannot find any belts for the blower at all. I checked MTDPARTS, and several other part suppliers. Is it possible this model has no belts and some other type of system to engage auger and drive? Tks in advance for any help.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

1995 model from Walmart. You can see in the diagrams it has pulleys so you know it's going to have belts they just don't list them in the meager diagrams online for it.

Maybe contact MTD customer service if you find out you need them.

.


----------



## cdestuck (Jan 20, 2013)

Well called MTDPARTS today and he supplied the part numbers for the belts. Has two belts for auger and one for drive. He had no idea why the belts don’t show up on the parts diagram. Go figure.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Sounds like my first "real" blower, an MTD 8hp 26" 640F. The belts were as you said. Struck me slightly funny when the 8hp MTD had 2 belts for the augers, but my 8hp and 10hp Ariens just have a single belt for that. I'd prefer to still have 2, it seems like a pretty good idea to me, but oh well.


----------

